# ASUS M5A78L-M USB3



## martinhersey

I bought and installed an ASUS M5A78L-M USB3. I bought this board in order to upgrade my CPU from a 3.8GHz to a 4.2GHz. It seems that is all I did. The MB actually is slower with the chipset than with my previous board, an M5A88...How does ASUS get off selling people this board for the sake of a CPU upgrade?


----------



## beers

Greetings,

In what aspect is it slower?  What specific CPUs did you upgrade from/to?


----------



## martinhersey

The speed of the chip set is slower...M5A88 to M5A78...88-78??? I upgraded from an AMD Zambezi 3.8GHz to an AMD Black Edition 4.2GHz


----------



## johnb35

martinhersey said:


> AMD Zambezi 3.8GHz to an AMD Black Edition 4.2GHz



Processor model numbers please!!!


----------



## beers

martinhersey said:


> The speed of the chip set is slower...M5A88 to M5A78...88-78


I am 12731 surprised that you gained 7273 by doing 831.

Point being you're just comparing arbitrary numbers.  The M5A88 used an 880G chipset whereas the M5A79L uses the older 760G.  If you used the same AM3 CPU between boards you'd notice near exacting 'speed'. 

What was your previous processor if the new one is a FX 4350?  What was wrong with the previous motherboard to cause you to sidegrade?


----------



## martinhersey

beers said:


> I am 12731 surprised that you gained 7273 by doing 831.
> 
> Point being you're just comparing arbitrary numbers.  The M5A88 used an 880G chipset whereas the M5A79L uses the older 760G.  If you used the same AM3 CPU between boards you'd notice near exacting 'speed'.
> 
> What was your previous processor if the new one is a FX 4350?  What was wrong with the previous motherboard to cause you to sidegrade?


The previous board would not take a 4.2GHz processor.


----------



## martinhersey

johnb35 said:


> Processor model numbers please!!!


FX-4130 to an FX-4350


----------



## martinhersey

beers said:


> I am 12731 surprised that you gained 7273 by doing 831.
> 
> Point being you're just comparing arbitrary numbers.  The M5A88 used an 880G chipset whereas the M5A79L uses the older 760G.  If you used the same AM3 CPU between boards you'd notice near exacting 'speed'.
> 
> What was your previous processor if the new one is a FX 4350?  What was wrong with the previous motherboard to cause you to sidegrade?


The previous MB would not accept a 4.2GHz processor...The previous processor was an AMD FX-4130 3.8GHz


----------



## johnb35

Not sure what the issue is here.  You said you had the M5A88 but there is no such board named that, it's either the M5A88-M, M5A88-M EVO or the M5A88-V EVO.  Either board will accept both processors though you would have to update to bios version to 1401 to support the 4350.  The M5A88-v EVO would have to be updated to bios version 1502.   And the problem why its slow is because of the different chipset. So unless you reinstalled windows, thats why the system is slow.  Why did you change boards when you didn't have to?


----------



## StrangleHold

Your processor was unlocked. You could have overclocked a few 100 MHz and ended up basically the same thing.


----------



## martinhersey

johnb35 said:


> Not sure what the issue is here.  You said you had the M5A88 but there is no such board named that, it's either the M5A88-M, M5A88-M EVO or the M5A88-V EVO.  Either board will accept both processors though you would have to update to bios version to 1401 to support the 4350.  The M5A88-v EVO would have to be updated to bios version 1502.   And the problem why its slow is because of the different chipset. So unless you reinstalled windows, thats why the system is slow.  Why did you change boards when you didn't have to?


It was -M. The other one was =EVO. I was unable to update the BIOS for either board. The downloads from ASUS.com weren't happening...Anyway, I went ahead and did what I did to do it, not out of need or necessity.


----------



## martinhersey

StrangleHold said:


> Your processor was unlocked. You could have overclocked a few 100 MHz and ended up basically the same thing.


I was unaware of that road...I'm alone here...We learn by doing...Thanks


----------



## mistersprinkles

Hi, I sent you a private message. I'd like to try to help you gain some knowledge so you don't keep making the kinds of mistakes you keep posting about in forums here.
You NEVER, EVER want to go backwards when you "upgrade". Going from an AMD 8XX chipset to a 7XX chipset is definitely a downgrade. While older AMD chipsets may support later CPUs, you are much better off buying the chipset that came out with the CPU in question, or a later chipset.

For AMD FX that would be the 9XX chipsets such as 970 and 990. 

Honestly though, AMD FX processors are quite terrible. They are 2010 technology that was delayed until 2011 and really haven't improved much despite a bit of a design overhaul from Bulldozer (X1XX) to  piledriver (X3XX) CPUs. You would likely have been much better served with a more modern setup like a Haswell or Skylake i3/i5, or at very least, an AMD FM2+ solution such as an A10 or Athlon 860K (if you have discrete video).

FX is SO bad, that when it came out, the IPC (instructions per clock) performance was, per core, inferior (significantly at that) to the considerably ancient Thuban architecture of the Phenom II 6 cores. That's not an improvement, that's a joke. That's putting out a product that you know sucks and didn't live up to internal expectations because if you don't sell it you will see a huge financial loss for your company.

ALL FX processors are overclockable, so  swapping your CPU out was really silly. Not that 400ish MHZ makes a difference that is worth while anyways, but you could have put 400Mhz on your old CPU no problem.

Things are not what they appear on the surface with computer hardware. Often something better can be done for less money, or can be done MUCH better for the same amount of money. In some cases you can make something better for free. Ask first. That's what the internet is for. 

I realize you are at the computer enthusiast "entry level" of screwing around and seeing what does what but that need not be a financially wasteful endeavor.


----------



## martinhersey

mistersprinkles said:


> Hi, I sent you a private message. I'd like to try to help you gain some knowledge so you don't keep making the kinds of mistakes you keep posting about in forums here.
> You NEVER, EVER want to go backwards when you "upgrade". Going from an AMD 8XX chipset to a 7XX chipset is definitely a downgrade. While older AMD chipsets may support later CPUs, you are much better off buying the chipset that came out with the CPU in question, or a later chipset.
> 
> For AMD FX that would be the 9XX chipsets such as 970 and 990.
> 
> Honestly though, AMD FX processors are quite terrible. They are 2010 technology that was delayed until 2011 and really haven't improved much despite a bit of a design overhaul from Bulldozer (X1XX) to  piledriver (X3XX) CPUs. You would likely have been much better served with a more modern setup like a Haswell or Skylake i3/i5, or at very least, an AMD FM2+ solution such as an A10 or Athlon 860K (if you have discrete video).
> 
> FX is SO bad, that when it came out, the IPC (instructions per clock) performance was, per core, inferior (significantly at that) to the considerably ancient Thuban architecture of the Phenom II 6 cores. That's not an improvement, that's a joke. That's putting out a product that you know sucks and didn't live up to internal expectations because if you don't sell it you will see a huge financial loss for your company.
> 
> ALL FX processors are overclockable, so  swapping your CPU out was really silly. Not that 400ish MHZ makes a difference that is worth while anyways, but you could have put 400Mhz on your old CPU no problem.
> 
> Things are not what they appear on the surface with computer hardware. Often something better can be done for less money, or can be done MUCH better for the same amount of money. In some cases you can make something better for free. Ask first. That's what the internet is for.
> 
> I realize you are at the computer enthusiast "entry level" of screwing around and seeing what does what but that need not be a financially wasteful endeavor.



I have considerably more speed with the new 400MHz CPU. 
I am just getting to the stage where I am ready to try overclocking. 
I don't understand chipset too well, but I understand it somewhat. The motherboard I bought for the CPU upgrade was the only Micro board offered by ASUS which would accept the new CPU
The AMD processors I have been using for years I buy to save money. As a matter of fact, my bottom line _is_ money.


----------



## johnb35

martinhersey said:


> The motherboard I bought for the CPU upgrade was the only Micro board offered by ASUS which would accept the new CPU



Told you a few posts ago that your old board supported the new processor, you most likely just had to update the bios to support it. 

If you aren't sure about something, then come here and ask and generally we can tell you what you need to know.


----------



## mistersprinkles

johnb35 said:


> Told you a few posts ago that your old board supported the new processor, you most likely just had to update the bios to support it.
> 
> If you aren't sure about something, then come here and ask and generally we can tell you what you need to know.



Exactly, a bios update would have solved the issue. You would have been better off with that 800 series chipset.

Good computing experiences don't have to be expensive, you know. You can pick up a used 2500K for about fifty bucks these days. Cheaper than your FX quad core and in many cases about twice as powerful. And if you overclock it... forget about it.

When you want to build yourself, have the best experience, and work within a tight budget, used parts are often a very good idea. You can get a Sandybridge CPU and mobo combo for about $120-130 used these days. Add 2X4 or 2X8 or 4X4GB of used DDR3 for another twenty to fifty bucks and you're laughing.

Same goes for if you want to try some gaming. A used GTX 580 is like fifty bucks. Sometimes less. Pair it with the 2500K and the RAM and you have a fast 1080P gaming setup for like $230.

We aren't scalding you. We just don't like to see people rip themselves off. This whole ordeal could have cost you $0 and netted the same result if you had just overclocked your original CPU. Instead, you bought a new CPU and motherboard. That probably cost you something like  $120-200 depending on where you shopped. No need for that.

If you ask questions first in the form of "I have X and I'm trying to get Y or Y like performance" then people can usually give you much more effective solutions to your problems.

Given where you're at now, I suggest you update the bios on your 800 series motherboard to the latest bios and install your new cpu in that board. Then overclock it for some free speed.


----------



## martinhersey

I have never had any success in updating the BIOS for any board I have used. Something with the ASUS BIOS update downloads.
Also I have a special liking for the case I am using with the new ASUS Motherboard. I'm satisfied with its performance and am getting the speed I like from the processor. Granted I could have saved some money if I had known enough to update the BIOS on the 800 board. Thanks for the advice. My bottom line _is_ money. I have been building for the fun of it without considering what I want to do with the finished products. Building and using is an intellectual exercise for me. I have sold some computers on Craigslist in the past, but at a loss. I had money then. I don't now. I use this one for my business with the world. I think I have thoroughly learned and mastered Facebook. There is another site I go to regularly but that's about it. I have a blog site now. The schizophrenia might account for my errors in judgment. Also my advancing old age. I have been coming in out of the cold here in Maryland. Thank you for your help.


----------



## mistersprinkles

That's odd. With ASUS boards for quite some time now you can just get the EZ flash version of the bios, put it on a USB key and use the flash tool in the bios. 
Sorry to hear about your mental illness. I also suffer from some mental illness. Even when your bottom line is money, a lot can be done to get more for less or to improve the performance of what you already have. 

Also, I realize that you are in love with your current case, however, back in 2002, cases had very poor airflow (and were also not user friendly). An affordable modern case such as an Antec 300 or a Corsair 200R should be on your shopping list for any future upgrades. You can always keep what you have now to use in a later project where cooling is less of a concern.

I just got back from a pretty long day at the computer repair shop.. But I'm always interested in talking about tech. I got your message on Skype. Send me another one. I'm usually in front of a computer and I'm up until midnight or 1am EST.


----------



## johnb35

mistersprinkles said:


> That's odd. With ASUS boards for quite some time now you can just get the EZ flash version of the bios, put it on a USB key and use the flash tool in the bios.


Exactly, pretty easy to update the bios.  Don't use Asus update inside windows as that is a pain and hasn't worked well in years.


----------



## martinhersey

Where am I going to get a BIOS update I can download to my flash drive, if it isn't at the ASUS website? BY the way, does anyone know what the L in M5A78L-M USB3 means? Is there some software I have to download for the USB3 to work?


johnb35 said:


> Exactly, pretty easy to update the bios.  Don't use Asus update inside windows as that is a pain and hasn't worked well in years.


----------



## johnb35

Latest bios for that board is here.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...2101.zip?_ga=1.200935534.170745616.1456942357

You download that file, unzip it, send it to the flash drive.  Boot to the ezflash utility before windows loads and run the update from the flash drive.

As long as you have installed the usb 3 driver then it work.  Are you saying it doesn't work?  Are there any items in device manager that still needs a driver installed?




martinhersey said:


> does anyone know what the L in M5A78L-M USB3 means?



Basically means different options available for the series boards.  Couldn't tell you what they are though.


----------



## beers

martinhersey said:


> BY the way, does anyone know what the L in M5A78L-M USB3 means?


Probably the 'L' here from the chipset codename, but that's just assuming:
AMD 760G (780*L*)

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/M5A78LMUSB3/specifications/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_700_chipset_series#760G


----------



## mistersprinkles

Martin I
Sent u the link to the bios download remember?


----------



## mistersprinkles

Martin I think we need to have along Skype convo about this I am not working tomorrow find me
On Skype cheers man


----------



## martinhersey

johnb35 said:


> Latest bios for that board is here.
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...2101.zip?_ga=1.200935534.170745616.1456942357
> 
> You download that file, unzip it, send it to the flash drive.  Boot to the ezflash utility before windows loads and run the update from the flash drive.
> 
> As long as you have installed the usb 3 driver then it work.  Are you saying it doesn't work?  Are there any items in device manager that still needs a driver installed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically means different options available for the series boards.  Couldn't tell you what they are though.


----------



## martinhersey

The USB Driver _is_ installed. How do i know it is working? Isn't USB3 supposed to be much faster?
Thank you for the link. Do I need to update the BIOS to this board? This is a new board (as far as ASUS is concerned).


----------



## martinhersey

mistersprinkles said:


> Martin I think we need to have along Skype convo about this I am not working tomorrow find me
> On Skype cheers man


I don't remember. I will make myself available on Skype this evening around 7:30 if I remember.


----------



## martinhersey

beers said:


> Probably the 'L' here from the chipset codename, but that's just assuming:
> AMD 760G (780*L*)
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/M5A78LMUSB3/specifications/
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_700_chipset_series#760G


Thank you. The WIKI article on the 760 chipset means very little to me. The ASUS website is one of the slowest websites on the Internet. I don't like using it for that reason. They usually come up empty handed after my waiting what seems to be a long time. I don't like the site. Thanks for the links.


----------



## beers

martinhersey said:


> The WIKI article on the 760 chipset means very little to me.


Hey, you asked..


----------



## mistersprinkles

Martin I'm not going to be able to help you any more. I thought you were a more advanced user than this. I don't like hand holding and I don't like people who get frustrated over nonsense like the Asus site being slow. Can't help you anymore man. Sorry. Going to take you off Skype.


----------



## Intel_man

Well that was a bit... blunt? I guess.


----------



## Laquer Head

This thread is hilarious..


----------



## Jiniix

Interesting read indeed.


----------



## martinhersey

Well okay


----------



## martinhersey

I am still looking for an update for the BIOS to the M4A785TD-M EVO. ASUS doesn't have it. I am supposing they don't support it anymore. Where can i go to find a BIOS Update fort his board?, This board came out in 2010.


----------



## johnb35

Latest version is 2104.  What version is installed?

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...2104.zip?_ga=1.240199875.170745616.1456942357


----------



## martinhersey

It must be the version that came with the board because I haven't ever updated it. Thank you for the link.


----------

